# Vorschläge für einen Videoworkshop über Java gesucht...



## Thomas Darimont (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo! 

Ich überlege derzeit ob man nicht auch mal einen Videoworkshop über das Thema java abhalten sollte. Hierzu wollte ich jedoch erstmal in der "Runde" nachfragen was man sich da so vorstellen könnte in nem Zeitfenster von 1 Stunde mit anschließender Fragerunde (45 min).

Gruß Tom


----------



## melmager (29. Dezember 2004)

Arbeiten mit Eclipse


----------



## JBeni (29. Dezember 2004)

Was mit so spontan einfällt:

  - Einführung in Swing (z.B. ActionListener + JButton, JList + ListModel; halt die grundlegenden Mechanismen).
 - Aufbau eines Programmes; wie baut man Klassen/Methoden, wie sorgt man für den Fluss der Daten, Dokumentation, was sind Interfaces/abstrakte Klassen...
  - Java 5.0: Foreach, Varargs, Autoboxing, *Generics*

 Dinge wie "hello world" kann jeder in einem Buch nachlesen, ich weiss nicht ob das so spannend ist. Vielleicht für Leute die sagen "heute fange ich mit Programmieren an"...


----------



## Daniel Toplak (30. Dezember 2004)

Also was mich interessieren würde wie gestallte ich einen Einstieg schnell von C++.
Worin liegen die Möglichkeiten/Vorteile von Java allgemein gegenüber zu anderen Sprachen.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Dezember 2004)

Eclipse  
Einrichten einer sinnvollen Eclipse Entwicklungsumgebung. Hier WTP, Visual Editor, Hyades

Aber ich werde über diese Sache noch ein Video tutorial machen, habe ich melmager versprochen 

Ansonsten sind Java 1.5 neuigkeiten, am besten Concurrent Programming mit dem Tiger interressant, helfe dir gern bei der Vorbereitung


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Hui, das ist ja schon ne ganze Menge ;-)
Aber bedenkt, dass man nicht die ganze Zeit labern sondern auch was zeigen will ;-)
An eine Vorstellung der Eclipse IDE hat man auch schon gedacht, bzw. noch zuvor die Einrichtung des Java SDK's (Umgebungsvariablen etc. (Ja damit haben Leute Probleme ...)).
Dann die Einrichtung und Konfiguration der Eclipse IDE (Wo finde ich was, wie Erstelle ich ein neues Projekt und Konfiguriere dies sinnvoll), wie starte ich meine Anwendung, wie bediene ich den Debugger, wie Teste ich meine Applikation, wie erstelle ich ein lauffähiges Jar Archiv etc...

Aber vielleicht sollte man auch viel weiter "unten" anfangen und demonstrieren welche Tools das JDK einem an die Hand gibt und wie man damit zurecht kommt. Vielleicht sollte man sogar 1-2 Beispiele auf der Konsole machen (kompilieren, ausführen) (um dann später zeigen zu können weshalb sich eine IDE lohnt ;-) ). Na ja, man wird sich da schon noch was überlegen.

Wobei wir bei der IDE nicht auf Eclipse festgenagelt ist...

...aber man kann ja mal schön weiter fleißig Vorachläge sammeln ;-)

Weiterhin muss man sich noch klar werden für welche Zielgruppe solch ein Workshop gestaltet werden soll, für den Start wird's wohl eher was für Anfänger.

Gruß Tom


----------



## hpvw (30. Dezember 2004)

Auch wenn ich persönlich Eclipse genial finde, denke ich, sollte man einen Javaworkshop nicht über, sondern mit Eclipse machen. Ansonsten wäre es ein Eclipseworkshop.
Dass man Eclipse verwendet, und nebenbei den ein oder anderen Shortcut vorführt hilft sicher den meisten.
Ansonsten müsste man sich schon die Zielgruppe dieses Workshops überlegen.
Man muss ja den Anfänger nicht mit Autoboxing und Generics "überfordern".
Da sind Sachen, wie


			
				JBeni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aufbau eines Programmes; wie baut man Klassen/Methoden, wie sorgt man für den Fluss der Daten, Dokumentation, was sind Interfaces/abstrakte Klassen...


sinnvoll und vielleicht, für Leute, die Gamma nicht gelesen haben: Wozu Iterator, Observer, Observable?
Die Klasse Compare ist auch interessant, in jeder Programmiersprache suche ich früher oder später, wie man vernünftig sortieren kann.
Für die Zielgruppe Fortgeschrittene (wird sich sicher nicht alles in einer Stunde unterbringen lassen):
- Die Features von 1.5 (habe länger nichts gemacht: Kommt Eclipse inzwischen ohne umständliche manuelle Anpassungen mit 1.5 klar?)
- Reflections
- SWT <-> Swing, ersteres würde mich persönlich interessieren.
- RMI (und was dagegen spricht)
- Datenbankanbindung mit Java (MySQL?)
- Threads (und ihre Gefahren)

Was mich auch Interessieren würde:
Anwendungsprogramme mit Java schreiben. Insbesondere denke ich daran, dass der "Dau" (unter Windows) gerne eine setup.exe erhält und ein Icon im Startmenü will. Ausserdem hat er ja meist noch kein aktuelles JRE von Sun. Aber das würde sich vermutlich auf eine Präsentation von exe4j oder ähnlichen Programmen und "schmutzigen Würgarounds" reduzieren.

Gruß hpvw

PS: Gibt es vorweg eigentlich eine Softwareliste? Damit man nicht erst im Workshop sieht: "Uihuihui 1.5 ... ab zu Sun und noch schnell installieren. Und IDE xyz, wo gibts die denn jetzt?"


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Du hast schon recht, der Workshop sollte wenn Eclipse verwendet wird primär dazu da sein Java näher zu bringen als Eclipse zu Schulen wobei eine "vernünftig" eingerichtete IDE auch recht hilfreich sein kann ;-)

Wenn man nun zu Sachen wie DesignPatterns und deren Einsatzgebiete kommt wird's langsam akademisch, d.h man kann dort nicht so sehr ins Detail gehen ohne einen Teil der Zuhörer auf der Strecke zu verlieren und das will man ja nicht. Ich denke dass es aber eine gute Idee ist diese Grundlegenden Themen zu klären wobei sich IMHO ein kleiner PowerPoint Vortrag als Vorbereitung kurz vor dem Workshop ganz gut machen würde (Theorie anreißen, grob den Ablauf besprechen und dann loslegen).

Ja, Eclipse 3.1M4 kommt IHMO soweit mit der vollständigen Palette an neuen Spracherweiterung zurecht. Zumindest mit der größten (Generics gibt es keine "direkt" sichtbaren Probleme ;-) )

...aber wie gesagt sammeln wir mal weiter Vorschlage. Die kann man dann später zu geeigneten Beiträgen zerhackstückeln.

Aber jetzt mal noch vielen Dank für die tollen Anregungen @ hpvw

Stay tuned 

Gruß Tom


----------



## melmager (30. Dezember 2004)

Christian Fein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eclipse
> Einrichten einer sinnvollen Eclipse Entwicklungsumgebung. Hier WTP, Visual Editor, Hyades
> 
> Aber ich werde über diese Sache noch ein Video tutorial machen, habe ich melmager versprochen
> ...



Da freue ich mich doch drauf 

oder noch ne Idee für Einsteiger
Eine Übersicht zu Java allgemein und seine Ableger - was brauche ich wofür

J2EE / J2SE / Cobra / Swing / JME / JavaCard /  
Servlets /  Beans /  JDOM  / Java als Plug in / JDO usw ..

Da gabs ja mal von Sun selbst ein Übersichtsblatt auf A3 was ungefähr so ausagekräftig für mich war wie ein Schnittmusterbogen 

wobei sowas ist eingendlich eher was für ein TextTutorial   aber bevor Langeweile ausbricht *g*

Ich könne auch schon was Beisteuern als Java Text Tutorial - falls Interesse besteht (ich hatte nicht den Eindruck)

nach dem Motto Aufzucht und Pflege von JNI - allerdings auf Linux bezogen


----------



## tikemyson (30. Dezember 2004)

Also mich persönlich würde GUI Design interessieren. Da brauchste auch nicht nur zu labern, sondern kannst gleich direkt auch werkeln!


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Dezember 2004)

melmager hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da freue ich mich doch drauf
> J2EE / J2SE / Cobra / Swing / JME / JavaCard /
> Servlets /  Beans /  JDOM  / Java als Plug in / JDO usw ..



Das wäre besser in einem Definitiontsthread aufgehoben.

Das Problem bei Programmierung als Videoworkshop ist das für das Programmieren ansich es besser ist dies schriftlich zur Verfügung zu haben.

Deshalb war eben der Vorschlag die Einrichtung einer kompletten Java / J2EE Entwicklungsumgebung. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die IDE, sondern eben auch JBoss bzw Tomcat und die möglichkeit jene & JPDA (<- ein neuer JBegriff für melmager  ) zu starten 











@ melmager: Java Platform Debugger Architecture  == JPDA  Für das remote Debuggen von anwendungen (bsp Servlet Anwendungen)


----------



## hpvw (31. Dezember 2004)

Christian Fein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Deshalb war eben der Vorschlag die Einrichtung einer kompletten Java / J2EE Entwicklungsumgebung. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die IDE, sondern eben auch JBoss bzw Tomcat und die möglichkeit jene & JPDA (<- ein neuer JBegriff für melmager  ) zu starten


Das klingt gut!
Vielleicht auch, wie man Tomcat und Apache verheiratet? Kann ja nich' sein, dass mein Server auf verschiedenen Ports für php und JSP bzw. Servlets läuft :-(


----------



## Thomas Darimont (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Also an eine J2EE Entwicklungsumgebung hab ich auch schon gedacht:
Szenario: J2EE Entwicklung JSP,Servlet und Struts und JDBC mittels XDoclet (JBossIDE), Ant, Tomcat 5.X und Eclipse 3.X. + einer Oracle/MySQL Datenbank je nachdem.

Dabei werden Fragen geklärt wie:
Wie richte ich mein Projekt "ordentlich" ein und konfigurere es "richtig",
sprich welche Jar Files benötige ich, wie binde ich diese ein was brauch ich sonst noch (TLDs, properties Files etc.)
Wie sieht die typische Verzeichnisstruktur einer J2EE Anwendung aus?
Wie kann man sich dei Konfigurationsdateien (Web.xml, Struts-config.xml) generieren lassen?
Wie erstellt man ein war Archiv mit der richtigen Verzeichnisstruktur? -> Mittels Ant Build Script
Wie deploye ich das War Archiv im Tomcat? (automatisch)
Wie konfigurere ich eine Datenquelle im Tomcat und wie greife ich von meinem Servlet/ meiner Struts Action darauf zu?
Wie baue ich mir eine Debugging Möglichkeit auf (Remote Debugging)? 
...

das wäre mal für's erste kein Problem, aber ob das wirklich das Thema des "ersten" Workshops werden soll? Also ich weis nicht so recht....

BTW. wie du den Apache und Tomcat verheiratest findest du hier: http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-12-2004/jw-1220-tomcat.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (27. Januar 2005)

Weitere Ideen:

- Basics: Worauf zu achten ist, wenn Projekte mit Grafiken und mehreren Packages und ggf. externen Libraries als jar-File weiter gegeben werden sollen "für jemand anderen"

- Wie bekommt man ein Java-Programm dazu, als Webstart benutzt zu werden, worauf ist zu achten usw.

Weiterhin halte ich diese Themen für sinnvoll (z.T. schon genannt):
- Tree / Bäume
- Listen
- Rekursionen
. Reflection
- Threads
- Tabelle mit einfachem Model, Renderer und Editor
- ggf. Formatumwandlungen String->Datum/Integer/Float/Double/... bzw. umgekehrt
- Grafikprogrammierung 2D/3D
- sinnvolle/nützliche freie externe Libraries wie z.B. JFreeChart für Balkendiagramme
- GridBagLayout Erklärungen/Beispiele

Wenn ich mir so anschaue, was insgesamt aufgeführt und gewünscht wird, reichen die Themen locker für 50 Videotutorials mit einem Aufwand von einem halben Jahr.


----------



## hpvw (27. Januar 2005)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Also an eine J2EE Entwicklungsumgebung hab ich auch schon gedacht:
> Szenario: J2EE Entwicklung JSP,Servlet und Struts und JDBC mittels XDoclet (JBossIDE), Ant, Tomcat 5.X und Eclipse 3.X. + einer Oracle/MySQL Datenbank je nachdem.
> ...


Danke für den Link, dann muss das wohl nicht ins Videotutorial  ;-) 

Ich denke, man muss sich ziemlich klar entscheiden, ob das Tutorial für Anfänger ist oder ob man zu Fortgeschrittenen sprechen will. Das ist beides IMHO nicht vereinbar.

Deine Themen finde ich interessant, die Frage ist nur, ob das in ein Tutorial passt.
Und es sind wohl Themen, die eher den Leuten helfen, die sich bereits mit Java auskennen.

Einige der Themen von Snape interessieren mich persönlich nicht so, sind aber für Einsteiger sicherlich sehr hilfreich (Rekursionen, Threads, etc.). Die Themen haben den großen Vorteil, dass sie Grundlegendes beschreiben, was auch Einsteigern in andere Programmiersprachen helfen kann und sich nicht auf Java beschränkt. Die Zielgruppe ist dann evtl. größer.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Snape (27. Januar 2005)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einige der Themen von Snape interessieren mich persönlich nicht so, sind aber für Einsteiger sicherlich sehr hilfreich (Rekursionen, Threads, etc.). Die Themen haben den großen Vorteil, dass sie Grundlegendes beschreiben, was auch Einsteigern in andere Programmiersprachen helfen kann und sich nicht auf Java beschränkt. Die Zielgruppe ist dann evtl. größer.
> 
> Gruß hpvw



Vor allem beantworten sie m.E. immer wieder kehrende Fragen und Probleme.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

ich denke es macht wneig sinn in einem Live-Workshop über Algorithmen zu philosophieren, dazu gibt's nun wirlich genugend Bücher UND vor allem VideoVorlesungen an jeder zweiten Universität die für JEDEN zugänglich sind.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Praxis ganz klar im Vordergrund eines Workshops stehen und nicht die Theorie.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (27. Januar 2005)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> ich denke es macht wneig sinn in einem Live-Workshop über Algorithmen zu philosophieren, dazu gibt's nun wirlich genugend Bücher UND vor allem VideoVorlesungen an jeder zweiten Universität die für JEDEN zugänglich sind.



Dann rück mal ein paar URLs raus. 



			
				Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Praxis ganz klar im Vordergrund eines Workshops stehen und nicht die Theorie.
> 
> Gruß Tom



Da stimme ich Dir zu. Ich denke aber, um bei dem Beispiel mit den Algorithmen zu bleiben, dass es durchaus Sinn machen kann, die Anwendung in praktischen Beispielen exemplarisch zu demonstrieren.

Ich fühle mich an die neuen Trainings-CDs/DVDs von Chessbase erinnert. Z.B. präsentiert dort Dr. Helmut Pfleger "Die schönsten Parien der Schachgeschichte", kann man wunderbar in den DVD Player einlegen und anschauen. Er präsentiert Partien, die schon lange und sehr ausführlich untersucht und analysiert wurden. Viel ausführlicher, als er es selbst in der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit schaffen kann. Und trotzdem, in Worte gefasst mit ein paar Ideen und Drohungen, die sonst meist in den Büchern unter den Tisch fallen, werden einem die Partien auf diese Art und Weise näher gebracht, als durch pures Nachspielen der Partien und Analysen.
Ich finde, das gesprochene Wort, verbale Erklärungen und Erläuterungen, sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Sie vermitteln vieles verständlicher und meist auch schneller, als durch mühselige Suche und Grübeln über die z.T. wissenschaftlich-unverständlich formulierten Erklärungen möglich ist.


----------



## mephiztophelez (23. Februar 2005)

Hi,

da ich mich gerade aus studientechnischen Gruenden mit JAVA Technologien beschaeftige, wuerde ich mir ein Videotutorial zu folgendem Thema wuenschen:

Eine einfache Datenbankanwendung welche das Struts-Framework nutzt, Hibernate fuer Datenpersitenz nutzt und ggf. noch Velocity fuer Templates. 
Das Ganze anhand eines einfachen Beispiels eines Gaestebuches oder eines Newsartikelsystems (posten, lesen, editieren) basierend darauf, dass sowohl MySQL und PostGreSQL benutzt werden koennen, also das ganze nicht auf eine DB festgelegt ist. 

Das ganze sollte nach Moeglichkeit so designed werden, dass saemtliche Businesslogik in EJB gepackt wird, so dass z.B. auch vorstellbar waere spaeter eine Clientseitige Javaaplikation zu schreiben, die diese EJBs benutzt. 

Nach meinen jetzigen Recherchen scheinen die genannten Dinge sehr verbreitet zu sein und haben sich in der Praxis bewaehrt. Da ich fuer ein Projekt etwas damit erstellen muss, koennte ich mir vorstellen natuerlich auch selbst meine Erfahrungen in Form eines Tuts hier zu veroeffentlichen , sofern Bedarf besteht.

Ciao
Christoph


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich denke nicht, das sich ein Projekt dieser "Größenordnung" (die Fachliche Anforderung mag gering sein, aber das Zusammenspiel der Technologien die du dazu verwenden willst wird IHMO extrem Komplex) in einem Videotutorial verständlich rüberbingen lässt. Zum einen mal müsste man dazu die Konfiguration der Umgebung / IDE vorführen, das Architekturmodell vorstellen (Welche technologie für welche Komponente usw.)  und zum anderen jede verwendete Technologie erklären bzw. soweit erklären, dass man versteht warum man nun z.Bsp. für die SessionBeans Remote /Local ComponentInterfaces generieren muss  ....und damit wären wir schon bei einer ganzen Serie von tutorials die jeweils extrem viel Zeit des "Dozenten" verschlingen. Also bitte eine Nr. kleiner Stapeln....

Gruß Tom


----------



## mephiztophelez (24. Februar 2005)

Jo, das ist natuerlich richtig, dass es extrem komplex ist, deswegen fand ich dass ja mal interessant. Aber hast schon recht, das sprengt wahrscheinlich den Rahmen, obwohl ich gegen eine Serie nichts einzuwenden haette 


Hab uebrigens ein paar gute Flashvideo Tuts dazu gefunden:

http://www.myeclipseide.com/images/tutorials/StrutsTutorial.htm

http://www.myeclipseide.com/ContentExpress-display-ceid-65.html

http://www.myeclipseide.com/ContentExpress-display-ceid-16.html 

Ciao
Christoph


----------



## Basti54 (24. Februar 2005)

Moin.

    Was mich brennends interessieren würde:

    Java Web Services! Hab das mal in der Vorlesung probiert und bin kläglich gescheitert ;-)
    Hab es mit AXIS in Eclipse versucht (Einrichtung war glaub ich auch nicht so einfach).

    Ansonsten finde ich Java3D ganz interessant.

    Ach ja:

    Vielleicht ein Tut zur (kompletten) Implementierung eines universellen Listeners....


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. April 2005)

Hallo!

So jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische:
Workshop Themen: Java und Datenbanken unter Eclipse 3
- Einrichten der Umgebung in Eclipse
- Vorgehensweise beim Datenbankzugriff
- Beispiele mit Oracle, MSSQL Server und MySQL.
- + Zeit für ein wenig "Geplänkel"
Ca 45. min. demnächst in diesem Theater.

Stay tuned.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (9. April 2005)

Hallo!

Kleines Update:
Am Samstag den 16.04.2005 gibt es den ersten Java Live Workshop.
Thema Datenbankzugriff mittels JDBC am Beispiel von 
Oracle, 
MSSQL Server, 
MySQL,
MS Access (Per ODBC)
und MS Excel (Per ODBC)
Zusätzlich wird auch das einrichten einer 
Arbeitsumgebung unter Eclipse 3.0 beschrieben.
(Classpath/Buildpath Konfiguration per Variablen, User Libraries etc.)

Beginn ist für 19:00 - 19:15 Uhr angedacht.
Dauer: 30-45 min (mit anschließender Fragerunde (30 min))

Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (11. April 2005)

Feine Sache!

Kann man den Videostream eigentlich mitschneiden? Und Mac-User sind wohl auch wieder aussen vor, gibt es keine andere Lösung, vielleicht fürs nächste Mal?


----------



## Lars0811 (22. Juni 2005)

Oder auch nachträglich das Tut downloaden?


----------

